# Photo technology



## Hezbez (Feb 7, 2009)

Place your cursor at the top of the photo. 
Bring the mouse down slowly over the photo.

Day to Night


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

Brilliant - how do they do that?


----------



## mangolover (Mar 13, 2010)

*Wish I could see it...*

Must be something dodgy on the site... it's banned in UAE


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Thousands of piccys thats how its done
And a bit of smart techy.

Dave p


----------



## bigbazza (Mar 6, 2008)

Very clever


----------



## motormouth (Jul 3, 2010)

mangolover

Can you please swat that blooming fly
I've been belting my screen for ages and can't seem to get it.  

Where do you, and others get these thingies from please??


----------

